# Sluggers All American Service Dog Vest!



## SluggersMom (Aug 13, 2012)

His new patriotic vest with official patches (and a temporary in training tag) came in ... It's very big on him but by the time he's fully trained it will fit perfectly! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the look on his face! "Mom...really??" LOL


----------



## SluggersMom (Aug 13, 2012)

His personality gets more unique every day! So glad I am my husbands caregiver and have lots free time train him and bond with him. They are very quick learners !!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks really good!
Bo is so huge, his vest looks like a tight Bikini top on him!!! (if you can imagine that! )
One word of advice... get a patch that says "Working, DO NOT PET!".
When I'm walking, it's ok, but when I'm sitting or standing, people just can't keep their hands off him.
I took him to a convention this weekend and it was a nightmare! People weren't even asking and they kept petting him.

I do allow people to pet him when his is off duty. Since he was being pet, he though he was off duty....

So I'm ordering him a don't pet patch right away!


----------



## SluggersMom (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the "service dog " patch on one side and "please ask to pet "on the other. That was highly recommended to me from several sources ... Thank you for the advice we have already had this issue when training in crowded areas like the airport and walmart  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Slugger looks ready for work. The vest looks great on him. I'm sure he will do a great job.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't even tell you how great that is!!!

Please tell your husband thank you for his service. I didn't get a chance to respond to your intro post.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

SluggersMom said:


> I have the "service dog " patch on one side and "please ask to pet "on the other.


You have it covered!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet, so sweet. I had to post on all your threads. He is just unbelievable cute.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Really, it's kind of hard to blame them for wanting to pet them. Golden's are extra cute in service dog vests. They just melt your heart, whether it's a pup or an adult dog.

I mean just look at that face! It's obviously irresistible!


----------

